# Wanting job in malaysia



## bala89 (Sep 2, 2012)

hello everyone,

I have 2 years of work experience in embedded sytems( automotive ) , Model based design using MATLAB and Autocoding. I would like to know the prospects of me finding a job of similar domain in malaysia . Please let me know , thanks in advance.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

bala89 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I have 2 years of work experience in embedded systems( automotive ) , Model based design using MATLAB and Autocoding. I would like to know the prospects of me finding a job of similar domain in malaysia . Please let me know , thanks in advance.


Have you searched under automotive e.g., aam(dot)org(dot)my for a fitting position? Note that many positions rely on candidate basic knowledge in Bahasa Malaysia--however, one does not know until one try. Happy hunting!


----------



## bala89 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for response. No I havnt searched ther yet, will try. well I have no knowledge of bahasa malaysia. But will give it a shot anyway . thanks!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

bala89 said:


> Thanks for response. No I havnt searched ther yet, will try. well I have no knowledge of bahasa malaysia. But will give it a shot anyway . thanks!


If you have sufficient skills in the softwares, probably you might be accepted without Bahasa Malaysia language knowledge. when granted interview, briefly mention that when employed, you will learn from co-workers to make up for the lack.


----------

